# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Autumn 2011

## Jon

This link explains a few things

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/anomacts/

My colonies are still full of brood and are consuming stores at a great rate.

We have just had one of the mildest yet wettest Octobers on record - a similar story  in Scotland, especially the west.

The queens are still laying as it is so mild but the foragers cannot get out to collect nectar as it is raining most of the time.
Clicking through the categories on the left of the graphic tells the story.

My apiary is in the zone showing >200% average October rainfall and 50-70% average sunshine.

----------

